# Haughton Chapel, Nottinghamshire, November 2015



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

Apologies that this isn't the most exciting post ever as there is not a whole lot left of Haughton chapel, but these scant remains in a copse just south of the River Maun by Bevercotes in North Nottinghamshire have a bit of history.

The first reference of the Norman chapel is in 1191. It was dedicated to St. James and first served as a small parish church before its function changed to that of domestic chapel to Haughton Hall in 1509. At the beginning of the 18th century the Hall was abandoned. For 250 years the chapel remained as part of the Duke of Newcastle’s Estate, but unused and irrelevant, it slowly fell into ruin. A faculty was granted in 1825 to remove loose stone from the chapel and the roof was lost in 1915 with the font and recumbent effigy removed to Walesby church in 1947. The chancel arch collapsed in 1949, and the building was declared unsafe. It was given Grade II listing in 1952 but no action was taken to stabilise the still then substantial ruins and they have since collapsed. Informal ‘tidying up’ was carried out in the 1970s.

A picture from 1928:


Old Haughton 3 1928 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A couple of pictures for 1947:


Old Haughton 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Old Haughton 4 1947 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It’s a bit out in the sticks this little gem, but we found it in the end. We had to dodge a farmer who was spraying a nearby field. This was a relaxed mooch but very pleasurable all the same, despite there not being much left of the chapel.


img2854 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2851 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2849 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img2848 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2847 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2844 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2842 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2840 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2839 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2837 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2856 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like it could do with repointing... :evil:

Cute though, thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

krela said:


> Looks like it could do with repointing... :evil:
> 
> Cute though, thanks.



Ha ha. Cute but in desperate need of re-point. Like it...


----------



## smiler (Nov 20, 2015)

I think it looks good as it is, half the pleasure in these delightful places is in finding them, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

smiler said:


> I think it looks good as it is, half the pleasure in these delightful places is in finding them, Thanks



Ha ha...you're not wrong Smiler. Someone who put a photo on Geograph had dropped the pin in the wrong place so that didn't help be we found it in the end!


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 20, 2015)

Really enjoyed this. Beautiful images.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2015)

Beautiful location but don,t think it will be long before it disappears beneath the greenery!Great find.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2015)

You cant beat a ruin in the woods! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Nov 22, 2015)

Lovely photos as always HughieD


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 23, 2015)

Great find and fab photos. Still some interesting bits of architecture there and that lovely blend of stone and reclamation of nature.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 26, 2015)

Cheers folks....One of those sites where you try to make it look like there's more there than there actually is...


----------

